# Wanting to import motorbike from UK to Abu Dhabi



## JEB123

Hi

I'm wanting to import my roadbike from the UK to Abu Dhabi. Could anyone give me any advice on this if they've done it, or any contact details of where to start with this?

Many thanks


----------



## Andy Capp

Is it left hand or right hand drive, cos right hand drive motorbikes aren't allowed here, you can get a conversion kit but they're a pain to fit....


----------



## Lee1971

Andy Capp said:


> Is it left hand or right hand drive, cos right hand drive motorbikes aren't allowed here, you can get a conversion kit but they're a pain to fit....


Thats a very strange response, he said he was importing form the UK so of course its a right hand drive, unless its a Harley that he imported from the States originally of course...

That was a classic mate made my day


----------



## Ogri750

Talking of Harley's, did you know that 85% of all Harley Davidsons made are still on the road.










The other 15% actually made it home.


Wanting to bring your bike over to the UAE? You are a far braver man than me.


----------



## Felixtoo2

I brought mine over along with my furniture through Pickfords aka Sirva. I dropped it off at their local depot, they crated it up and delivered it to my door after it cleared customs. They didn't charge anything extra for bringing the bike and i paid them the 5% import tax instead of dealing with customs myself.


----------



## JEB123

Many thanks - do you have any difficulty registering the bike - I only want to track day it, but guess I'm still going to have to register it and wondered our easy that is. Cheers


----------



## calypsocooler

Ouch, really want to drive a motorbike in the UAE? Hope you're not planning to use it for commutes? Especially not in summer.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Registration was straight forward. Got it insured first then just rode it to the test centre on the UK plates, an hour later it was registered and legit. They weren`t worried about the speedo being in mph or the headlight high beams pointing the wrong way.


----------



## H7YKE

Hello mate,
Im moving over in 6 weeks and was thinking about bringing my GSXR was it simple-expensive or just a pain?


----------



## Dozza

H7YKE said:


> Hello mate,
> Im moving over in 6 weeks and was thinking about bringing my GSXR was it simple-expensive or just a pain?


Welcome to the GSXR club.

I just put mine in the shipping container with all my other belongings. The shipping company did all the customs clearance paperwork - Process was straight forward.

They then give you a slip of paper to take to the RTA to register your bike to ride on the roads


----------



## Felixtoo2

I recommend going to your local Suzuki dealer and getting them to give you an estimate of the bikes value on headed paper, make sure that it is way less than what its worh, but not something daft. Then the customs will use this as the basis on which they charge you 5% import tax. I brought an RC30 with a street value of about 15,000 quid and got a valuation from honda for 3600. They didn`t know any better as the bike is 1990 so it saved me a load of tax.


----------



## Dozza

Felixtoo2 said:


> I recommend going to your local Suzuki dealer and getting them to give you an estimate of the bikes value on headed paper, make sure that it is way less than what its worh, but not something daft. Then the customs will use this as the basis on which they charge you 5% import tax. I brought an RC30 with a street value of about 15,000 quid and got a valuation from honda for 3600. They didn`t know any better as the bike is 1990 so it saved me a load of tax.


:clap2: :clap2:- Fully agree, I did the same, except they didnt bother asking me for the document, they just asked how much its worth.....LOL....Silly questions when I know they want to add a tax onto the value


----------



## oooolivier

*Exhaust pipe?*

Hi guys,
Do you know if the AD authorities are fussy about CO emission and DB of the bikes they check?

My DRZ has been re-jetted and a new pipe fitted which make it a bit noisier and less clean. I wonder if that could be a problem for the registration?

Cheers!


----------



## alangs1200

Certainly not interested in CO2 emissions. You can't even get the data for most new vehicles sold, let alone used imports. Noise might be an issue if it's really loud. Personally I had no issues with mine (some modifications but standard pipe). It came in a crate in the shipping container. Delivered to my house. Paid the duty to the shipping company. Took bike and import papers to dealer who took it for testing, registered it and plated it. Piece of cake!


----------



## Ayern

is it practical to use superbike there?plan to sell my kawa and bring BMW GS there....


----------



## nikkisizer

Maybe I'm being OTT but I would recommend leaving the bike where it is and not to bother on these roads :angel:


----------

